# 1997 Nissan Maxima TP and knock sensor



## regmyself (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
I recently purchased a used '97 Maxima at 148000. After driving it to 149200, the engine light came on and gave the following error:
-P0120 Throttle Position Sensor
-P1705 ""
-P0325 Knock sensor

Also all my four speakers went out. The head unit works fine but I get no sound from the output.

My question is about the error codes. Is it possible that the throttle sensor triggered the knock sensor. Also how much expense I am looking ay to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

ur looking at some money if the knock sensor is bad becasue it sits under the intake manifold if ur tps sensor is bad it might make the engine knock or vibrate maybe im not sure but if ur motors spits and sputter then that that is the culpret to the knowck sensor i whould get the tps sensor fixed and erase the codes and see if it comes back if it does then u prolly looking at 500 - 800 dollars for labor and the part at a dealership hope this helps i work for a nissan dealership just started like a month ago and havnt seen this problem before in a maxima but i have seen them in the pathfinder 2002 .. just think brakes and rotors all the way around at a dealership is around 600-800 dollars so im just guessing on the price for a knowck sensor i hope i helped ya little bit im just making an educated guess sorry i chouldnt be more specific


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a '99 Maxima that the code for the knock sensor comes on every so often. Mine comes up with the o2 sensor code. The heaters iin my downstream o2 sensors are going bad. The dealership I go to says that a knock sensor code won't come up on its own. It is a junk code according to them. The knock sensors never go out they say. It has to have another code along with it to kick the knock sensor code. Whatever the other code is, that is the problem code. It is not the knock sensor. First I took it to Autozone to get the code read. They said they sell a lot of knock sensors. After speaking with the dealer, I told AZ that they were falsly telling people about the knocksensor code. So be careful in checking. This is a dealership in Kingston, NY thta gave me that info. Good luck.........


----------

